# Unpacked mini bottles



## Oldsdigger (Mar 3, 2018)

So I opened up a wooden case that had some of my mini bottles. Some interesting shapes and sizes. 3 Pontil bottles.( center left ) 2 Cobalt blue Wyeth Bros. and a Amber Sharpe and Dome, ​


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 4, 2018)

So in the pictures above you can see a mini coke bottle in clear. I don't know when i got this but I'm also not sure how common they where. Any one else have one out there and have a value on them ?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 4, 2018)

Oldsdigger said:


> So in the pictures above you can see a mini coke bottle in clear. I don't know when i got this but I'm also not sure how common they where. Any one else have one out there and have a value on them ?
> View attachment 181725


Is it glass or plastic? Looks glass, many miniatures are plastic. A Coke specialist could tell us of its value.
Jim S


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 4, 2018)

Jim S, it is definitely glass ! Some one asked me if it had a date ! Not sure without a microscope !


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 7, 2018)

*Makers mark update*

So the mini clear Coca Cola bottle doesn't have a date on it but does have a small diamond symbol on the bottom but is so small you can't tell if there are any letters or numbers inside of it. With this in mind I was able to find two similar symbols on Google So if the diamond is empty it could be Diamond Glass Co ca. 1924/1940 If it has a 666 inside the diamond it could be Illinois glass Co. ca 1900 / 1929.  I didn't think it was that old !!!!! Does any one know if the symbol was continued after these dates or used by anyone else ?

​


----------

